
Why does Google Finance shows yesterday's OMXS30 data as real-time (in Sweden)? - andreif
Yesterday the index fallen 4% and at first I thought it&#x27;s falling today as well.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;finance?q=INDEXNASDAQ:OMXS30
======
andreif
If I google for "omxs30" then I see real-time value "OMX Stockholm 30
INDEXNASDAQ: OMXS30 - 9 Feb 08:11 GMT-5"...

------
brudgers
Probably a stale cache somewhere...perhaps your browser or a CDN.

~~~
andreif
The data changes real-time, but I guess they use some older reference point to
calc % change so Google Finance shows -5% while Yahoo Finance shows -1%.

Edit: the absolute value is actually correct, it's the reference change that
scared me.

